# New Dewalt nail gun is a real blast



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I GOTTA get me one of these!!!!

The new Nail Gun, made by Dewalt.
It can drive a 6-D nail thru a 2 X 4 at 200 yards.
This makes construction a real breeze…you can sit in your lawn chair
and build a fence.
Just get the wife and kids to hold the fence boards in place while you
sit back, relax with a cold drink, when they have the board in the right
place just fire away.
With the hundred round magazine, you can build a fence with a minimum of
reloading.
After a day of fence building with the new Dewalt Rapid fire nail gun,
the wife will not ask you fix or build anything else.
Available for a little more is the 'band-aid magazine' for those near
misses when fence building.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry Dan,

Garyk beat you to this one (although his description wasn't quite as creative as yours)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Yes Dan. Gary beat you by about a week. I guess that is what happens when all of the posts go by so fast.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I think Gary already has his fence, & tree house done by now.

You're a little slow on the draw.*<;O)*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Big sorry Gary .. you are my buddy ya know ! should'a been readen your stuff. Guess I'll have to try again, some other day.























































​


----------

